# [Biete] Zeitschrift PC-Games, komplette Jahrgänge 1999-2004 inkl. CDs



## mark-muc (10. November 2011)

*[Biete] Zeitschrift PC-Games, komplette Jahrgänge 1999-2004 inkl. CDs & DVDs, günstig*

Hi,
wegen Umzugs habe ich sechs komplette Jahrgänge (1999-2004) á 12 Hefte der Zeitschrift PC-Games (inkl. CDs, DVDs) günstig abzugeben. Zustand ist gut bis sehr gut mit unterschiedlichen Gebrauchsspuren.

Durch das hohe Gewicht lohnen Versandkosten kaum. Ich wohne allerdings in Fürstenfeldbruck und arbeite in München, es wäre also eine Übergabe im Münchner Raum möglich.

VB: 10 Euro pro Jahrgang, 50 Euro für alle sechs Jahrgänge (72 Hefte).
Interesse? => Bitte PN.

Viele Grüße, mark-muc.


----------



## mark-muc (26. Dezember 2011)

So, ich hab den Preis reduziert. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir ein Sammler oder Fan die Sammlung abnimmt


----------

